# Yea. Though I Walk Through



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

the Valley of the Shadow of DEATH - I will fear NO EVIL !!!!!! what Memorial Day means 2 my family & friends - We salute the men & women that made the ULTIMATE sacrifice !!!!!!! this is not a holiday - it is a time 2 remember !!!!!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I honor the sacrifice of my mother's only brother, killed by Kamikaze at Okinawa in April of 1945. He was a Signalman 1st Class, US Navy, on the USS Dickerson. His body was never found. He was five months shy of his 21st birthday. He was the uncle I never got to know. I remember my mom saying (many times) "I'd give my right arm to have my brother back."


----------

